

Growing a Language, by Guy Steele - andreyf
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8860158196198824415#

======
andreyf
Also, the paper:

<http://www.brics.dk/~hosc/local/HOSC-12-3-pp221-236.pdf>

------
rg123
The way he demonstrated what he was talking about with the way he talked about
it reminded me a bit of the dialogues in Godel, Escher, Bach. Cleverly done.

